# Music not playing through USB



## sherwin_flight (Nov 17, 2018)

Have pretty much the same problem. Did you ever figure this out?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

IIRC. And it's been over a year since i tried it. So I could be wrong,. But I think the music has to be on a usb device. Not on a phone. 

Seems like I had no issues with a memory drive. Just couldn't get it to work on phone. 

I'll have to give it a whirl. Mines a 17 with newer style radio. But now that I think about it. I think it was the same results with the kenwood radio in the kenworth I drive also.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I play music from my iPhone 6S through the USB port just fine. The radio usually switches to my phone automatically when I plug it in. 

The one thing I know I can not do in my car is stream music over Bluetooth.

Is there a chance there may be something going on with the USB port in your car?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

PUll down your notification drop down at the top of the screen. Look for a usb notification and click on it. Mine said phone charge. If i change that setting music stopped working. 

If I plug the cable in. It'll work the first time. Unplug and plug back in. There was no second chance without rebooting the phone. 

Don't expect any functionality through the radio. And full functionality through the phone. Android Auto kept kicking on. And bluetooth won't stay shut off. 

It worked. But not without annoyances. 

Better off using a thumb drive. 

I had no luck when I first got the car. I didn't think to try it with the new phone i got 2 months ago.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sherwin_flight said:


> Have pretty much the same problem. Did you ever figure this out?


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

My 2014 took a bit of fiddling around, but it worked in the end. Make sure you have a very good cable as cheap ones don't seem to work, sometimes mine does not automatically switch to USB so I had to manually do it. 

If you have a mini stereo jack on your phone, try that instead. I have even played music through that while charging via the USB. 

Lastly, for the Bluetooth, make sure the previous owners phones have been uncoupled. There are only so many "slots" to pair to.

I've done all this with an iPhone and an Android phone.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

Im confused, the phone or the USB stick needs to be plugged into the data USP port in the front. USB will just play via USB and with the phone as the middle man youll need to do android auto/apple car play to access though whatever phone app you use to play that music..im pretty sure you cant just connect your phone and the car reads off its storage and plays music.

USB sticks are super cheap and work just like any other PC folder. Just make folders and drop music in, then plug it in and select USB input and your good. Only issue ive ever had is that they buried change folder in the UI you need to select more option to see it, and there is no rewind which sucks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Forgot to add,

Make sure the volume is loud enough on your phone to be picked up by the stereo.
It sometimes takes a long time to index if you have a large drive/phone. Try starting with a few songs to get it to work. 
Also remember to uncouple your phone when your done so as to not drain the battery needlessly as the connection keeps the system awake for some reason.


----------



## Hawthorne85 (Dec 21, 2021)

coachadams30 said:


> Hey Cruze Community!
> 
> I was hoping a question I've had for quite awhile can be answered. I have owned a 2014 Chevy Cruze LTZ for about 1.5 years now.
> 
> ...



*must read, you need to have iTunes or Apple store downloaded on phone to play music thru usb cord** 1/3/2022


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Hawthorne85 said:


> *must read, you need to have iTunes or Apple store downloaded on phone to play music thru usb cord** 1/3/2022


Welcome Aboard!

Why is that?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Maybe I missed something thru all the responses above but not all cars respond to playing via a phone. I only say that because I had a 2016RS and that would not play my son's iPhone however the 2016LT I also had would so my son and I traded cars because I listen to satellite radio and had an Android anyway so I did not use that connection in the center console behind the e brake. I since traded the 2016RS for my 2015LT and that plays a USB and have not tried connecting my iPhone13 for music. I did notice on my radio when I start the car it has varying devices/connections available. USB/ Wifi etc. So it may depend on the model of your car.


----------



## Jlove0411 (Jan 7, 2022)

Help! I have a 2011 Chevy cruz I’ve had it for 1 year. Since day one I never had a problem with Bluetooth handsfree calling, or any thing not playing through the speaker of my car even when it’s not plugged in via usb. Now when I would plug the USB cable into the port and the other end into my iPhone 11 it would then allow me to switch the input on the radio input section and suddenly I could listen to YouTube or whatever music from phone throu the speakers of my car but only while plugged in….now suddenly I have all the capabilities EXCEPT listening to music through my speakers even Siri will come through the car speakers… I am so frustrated. I need to here my music to unwind and destress .


----------



## Mikey Freitas (Aug 1, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> IIRC. And it's been over a year since i tried it. So I could be wrong,. But I think the music has to be on a usb device. Not on a phone.
> 
> Seems like I had no issues with a memory drive. Just couldn't get it to work on phone.
> 
> I'll have to give it a whirl. Mines a 17 with newer style radio. But now that I think about it. I think it was the same results with the kenwood radio in the kenworth I drive also.


Maybe you need to change under developer mode/options your usb function. Seems it’s phone settings and this is hard on some phones to get into but for droid best to get to the usb settings and I believe MIDI or MTP both work and off the top of my head Apple much different and there no easy way unless you got a car with all the extra buttons on steering wheel and easy way to see what to do is go to iPhone settings> General them in second set of option 4th tab/bottom tab is CarPlay and that is for iPhone 6 and 7 not sure for newer iPhones


----------



## MikG (5 mo ago)

Hey guys just wanted to know what type of files should I be putting in my USB to allow my Holden Cruze 2010 to play the music I downloaded from YouTube. Thank you.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MikG said:


> Hey guys just wanted to know what type of files should I be putting in my USB to allow my Holden Cruze 2010 to play the music I downloaded from YouTube. Thank you.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

I use MP3's myself.


----------

